# Murale stores in Canada?



## mae13 (Dec 15, 2008)

Has anyone had a chance to check out the Murale stores in Ottawa and Montreal? They're billing themselves as a better version of Sephora, and I'm really curious - the one near me is a little out of my way, but I'm wondering if it's worth investigating.


----------



## Willa (Dec 16, 2008)

Hooo so it's a store...
I've seen quickly a publicity at Berri Station yesterday while the train was departing, so I didnt catch anything

Man, can't wait to go!!!!!!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 16, 2008)

I actually haven't had a chance to check it out as the one in Ottawa is in Orleans on the East end and I live in the West end, so it just hasn't happened. I'm planing on visiting in the New Year though. I will report back when I go.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 3, 2009)

Not trying to drudge up an old thread, but has anyone been??? There opening up a new one in Toronto in Don Mills Centre


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 3, 2009)

It's definitely not better than Sephora. I buy my HG foundation there because I can't find mommy's makeup brand anywhere else but that's it.


----------



## mae13 (Sep 3, 2009)

I ended up going to the one in Montreal and...eh. It's clean and nicely organized. But aside from the fact that they carry some brands that Sephora doesn't, I think the only other advantage is that they also honor the Optimum card points. (Which can translate into 150$ worth of 'free' makeup, if you have enough points accumulated.)

Like Pharmaprix/SDM, they also do tend to have more promos and stuff than Sephora. Like right now, you get 25$ off any 125$ purchase.


----------



## jenee.sum (Sep 3, 2009)

wow this is the first i've heard of Murale! i'm excited to see it, but i do wish they had more makeup brands like sephora. i'm really glad they accept the optimum card - think it was a smart thing to do. but will they accept my SDM employee discount too?


----------



## mae13 (Sep 4, 2009)

Don't use the cosmetics page on the website as a reference - it doesn't list all the brands they carry.


----------



## jenee.sum (Sep 4, 2009)

^^^ really?! omg that makes me very happy. haha i wasn't pleased with their tiny list of cosmetic brands on their site. glad they have more. do you know what brands they carry that sephora also has?


----------



## gigiopolis (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm all for SDM-esque promos + Optimum card points! But ugh, no Murales in Vancouver.

We always get EVERYTHING last. We only just got a Sephora recently. Wth, makeup gods. Not cool.


----------



## mae13 (Sep 4, 2009)

Jenee, it's been a little while since I've been, so it may have changed, but they do carry lines like Bare Escentuals, Smashbox, Cargo and Plantlove, Anastasia, Benefit (plus a Brow Bar), Nars, plus all the usual department store brands (and they carry EL, which Sephora doesn't, and I _think_ Chanel). They also have Bobbi Brown. They don't have Stila, TheBalm or the Sephora-partnered brands like Kat von D. They had a couple of brands that I haven't found anywhere else, like Mommy Makeup and some of the brands they feature in SDM stores, like Gosh and No7. 

I don't think they have Kevyn Aucoin, Givenchy or YSL, but like I said, I haven't been in a while.

It's worth taking a trip out to see if you have one near you. I've worked for Sephora and I think they are fairly similar - Sephora does have more cosmetic brands (at least ones that I like), whereas Murale has an advantage is maybe the overall higher-end, zen feel, but since the SAs work on commission there is a bit more pressure to buy. (And I really envied them for being able to wear more fashiony, regular clothes, as opposed to the ridiculous Romulan space suit we had to at Sephora.)

I wouldn't shop there primarily, but if I have Optimum Points to burn or they have a good promo going, I would go there for the Bobbi Brown or Lipmann stuff.

They also have a lot more skincare brands than Sephora, I think.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 4, 2009)

I totally forgot about this thread! I visited the Murale in Orleans Ottawa back in winter. They're basically a "cool"er vesrion of Shoppers. At the time they had some of the brands that Sephora carries like Nars, Smashbox but they also have Lippman nailpolishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still prefer Shoppers though...Murale just feels kinda empty to me, don't know why coz they def have tones of products...it must have been the atmosphere


----------



## jenee.sum (Sep 4, 2009)

*mae13: *Bobbi brown and Nars?!?!? ohhhh man. you don't know how excited i am. lol

*gigiopolis:* it says there's a vancity location coming soon!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for:





       Oakridge Centre, 650 West 41st Avenue
    Vancouver, British Columbia
 V5Z 2M9

the makeup Gods heard!


----------



## shops2much (Sep 23, 2009)

Yup, that one is still in the process.  It took over the former La Vie En Rose Spot and a shoe store next door to it.  Hope they have lots of fun goodies.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_*mae13: *Bobbi brown and Nars?!?!? ohhhh man. you don't know how excited i am. lol

*gigiopolis:* it says there's a vancity location coming soon!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for:





                                                                                   Oakridge Centre, 650 West 41st Avenue
                    Vancouver, British Columbia
                     V5Z 2M9

the makeup Gods heard! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## gigiopolis (Sep 23, 2009)

Ahh! Thanks jennee.sum and shops2much!!


----------



## jenee.sum (Sep 23, 2009)

*gigiopolis:* np! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so i went to my murale location in TO. and they DO have Stila! they also have Bobbi Brown, Nars, Chanel, Smashbox, Gosh, Quo brushes, Estee Lauder (i think i remember seeing it there), Lancome, Shiseido, Mommy Makeup, Plantlove, Anastasia, Cargo...errr...trying to remember....nope. can't remember anymore.
They also have a crap load of fragrances! They even have the CLEAN fragrances (the same one in sephora). i DIED when i saw that. They also have a bunch of stuff for men, and skin care.
And the SA's there are very friendly and approachable.
I wish they had more brands, but at the same time, if they had as much as Sephora, i probably wouldn't like it as much cuz i find Sephora kinda overwhelming sometimes.


----------



## Karmandine (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow, thanks for this thread guys! I never would have known this existed, let alone 2 stores opening up in Calgary.


----------



## Ashleedarling (Sep 26, 2009)

Im totally going to try out some BB foundation from here!


----------

